# Monaro



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

Anyone thinking of getting one? Â£29K for 160mph+ performance from a 5.7 lite Chevy engine....I'm seriously tempted having seen them in the fresh over in Aussieland. 8)


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Saw one in the flesh at MPH03.

Lot of car, for not a lot and all that, but I think I'd rather buy a SH M5 if I wanted that size of car.

For Â£30,000, you can get a 51 plate Beemer.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> Saw one in the flesh at MPH03.
> 
> Lot of car, for not a lot and all that, but I think I'd rather buy a SH M5 if I wanted that size of car.
> 
> For Â£30,000, you can get a 51 plate Beemer.


That's where my money would go. Although the Holden is good value and I bet is a lazier drive than the BMW.

Optimax consumption could be challenging for the Holden....


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

I was intrigued by the Monaro so hereâ€™s a bit more;










The doors have been opened on the new Vauxhall Monaro. The Luton-based manufacturer has gone for an upmarket look on its new four-seater coupÃ©, which hits UK showrooms in April. Inside, the 6.7-litre V8-powered car is decked out in top-quality leather, while suede upholstery on the lower door panels and transmission tunnel add to the luxury feel. Fortunately for the British market, Vauxhall has dropped the garish colour-coded trim of the Australian model seen at the 2002 British Motor Show. Instead, it has opted for all black, set off with stylish satin chrome accents, plus alloy pedals and door kickplates. The Griffin-badged Monaro will cost Â£28,650 and comes with an impressive list of equipment fitted as standard. The front seats are electrically adjustable, while the driver's chair features a memory function. What's more, it gets dual-zone climate control, automatic headlamps and a CD autochanger with 10 speakers, too. Other features include rear parking sensors, speed-sensitive windscreen wipers and cruise control. The Monaro also boasts front and side airbags, anti-submarining seats and belt pre-tensioners. When the 328bhp car goes on sale, a more vocal performance exhaust will be available as a Â£1,500 option. But buyers seeking even more power should wait for the 380bhp version, which will arrive in the summer. This car will be unveiled at May's British Motor Show and cost Â£35,595.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Can't wait to see, and test drive one for real! Could be my next car 

The Monaro was discussed on here at the end of last year:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=19417


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

At a guess it's going to be little bit expensive as a company car. With a 6.7 Litre V8 it'll be nearly as thirsty as a Mazda RX8. Not quite, but nearly.


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

12mpg town but 30mpg Motorway!


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

Sounds to me like a depreciation nightmare. But at Â£29k, is that an issue? :? 8)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

30 mpg at 56 mph maybe. Can't see it being that efficient when doing 80mph. More like 22mpg.

Wonder how it would convert to LPG...

That is a lot of grunt for yer buck.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

I like big coupes. The shape of the Monaro reminds me of my '77 Opel Commodore 2.8i GS/E coupe, that I restored and ran as a 'classic' between '95 - '00. That only had 160bhp and was a lot of fun, so the Monaro with 380 bhp  8)

The interior has been nicely revamped to European standards.












Steve_Mc said:


> Sounds to me like a depreciation nightmare. But at Â£29k, is that an issue? :? 8)


Might be an idea to look out for one of first Vauxhall ex-demonstrater vehicles to save some more Â£.

Fuel consumption could be a problem though, the Boxster is expensive on fuel, too.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Will it be branded Holden or Vauxhall?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

It will have a Vauxhall badge on it. That's no problem for me (no badge snobbery here :wink: ) but I think GM should have exploited the cars Aussie heritage and kept the Holden badge. Kylie could have starred in some of the adverts 

I think GM deserve to have a lot more success in selling such a car in the UK. Previous US based models that they have tried to sell here have always had the problem of only being available in LHD (Corvette / Camaro for example)

At first, only the 330bhp version will be available, with the 380 bhp following on in the Summer. Shame that won't be available to start with :wink:

I intend to have a test drive as soon as the cars become available.


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

Not many dealers will be allowed to sell it though - the Vauxhal web site lists them now. With only 500 being imported each year, I don't think they will have too much trouble selling them. Can't wait to try one. :lol:


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

I've been looking at the Holden Australia website and come up with some interesting figures:

I'd assumed that the 330 bhp model was the 'base' model, and the 380 bhp, the 'top' model. Not true - there is also a 400 bhp, and a 420 bhp model down under!  8) 
They are all based around the venerable 5.7 litre Chevy V8.

Holden's normal vehicle range is shown on www.holden.com.au 
They also have a specialist range of vehicles - www.hsv.com.au

The *Monaro CV8* (coupe - V8 ) comes from the Holden range and is rated as follows:

245kw DIN @ 5600 rpm - equates to ~ 333 bhp
465nm DIN @ 4000 rpm
0 - 62 mph = 6.0 s

*This will be the Vauxhall Monaro 333 bhp model.*

If you take a look at www.hsv.com.au you will also find:

The *HSV - AWD coupe* (yes it's 4 wheel drive!):

279kw DIN @ 5700 rpm - equates to ~ 380 bhp
475nm @ 4000 rpm
0 - 62 mph = 6.1 s

*I guess this engine will be used in Vauxhall's 380 bhp model. *

I would not have thought that Vauxhall are going to bother with the 4wd, so the 0 - 62 time should be well under 6 seconds 8)

There is also the -

*HSV - LE coupe*: (& the 'GTO' which has the same engine spec)

292kw DIN @ 5800 rpm - equates to ~ 397 bhp
510nm @ 4800 rpm
0 - 62 = 5.3 s

and the *HSV GTS coupe:*

307kw DIN @ 6000 rpm - equates to ~ 418 bhp
510nm @ 4800 rpm
0 - 62 = 5.1 s

Interestingly, all the figures above are quoted when running on 91 RON low octane fuel (which we don't have over here) or premium 95 RON which is equivalent to our normal unleaded. It states that the GTS requires 95 RON for full performance with 'satisfactory' performance being achieved on 91 RON :lol:

So I wonder what one of these beasts would put out when run on 98 RON super plus and a suitable engine management re-program? :wink:

I'm seriously tempted 

The GTS almost matches the performance of the legendary *Lotus Carlton*. Here are the figures:

Straight 6 cylinder 3615 cc twin turbo

377 bhp @ 5200 rpm
568 nm @ 4200 rpm
0 - 62 = 5.1s (in 1st gear)
176 mph v max

Just shows what an awesome car this was - and it was produced 14 years ago!


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

Only 180 left out of this years allocation......


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

But out of the original allocation of 250 this does not sound too good.

Could be some big discounts coming


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

I received the Monaro brochure from Vauxhall. Browns of Loughton say they have taken 10 firm deposits on the car already. They tell me their demonstrator should arrive next week, I'm on the list for a test drive. I think the allocation of cars is 250 Monaro (333PS) & 50 Monaro VXR (380PS models).

The Monaro looks like big fun - a thoroughly modern 'old school' re born muscle car 8)

I can't help but think that Vauxhall's claim of 19.6 mpg overall is a bit optimistic, and could be its achilles heel. With a 5.7 litre V8, you just know hitting the loud pedal is going to make the mpg plummet.

So if Browns, one of the specialised Monaro dealers, say they've sold 10 already, have Vauxhall's other Monaro dealers been as 'successful' so far?


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

its still a Vauxhall which ever way you look at it.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

PaulS said:


> I received the Monaro brochure from Vauxhall. Browns of Loughton say they have taken 10 firm deposits on the car already. They tell me their demonstrator should arrive next week, I'm on the list for a test drive. I think the allocation of cars is 250 Monaro (333PS) & 50 Monaro VXR (380PS models).
> 
> The Monaro looks like big fun - a thoroughly modern 'old school' re born muscle car 8)
> 
> ...


How about just getting the Real Thing?


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

i agree if you want a muscle car get a american classic


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

kingcutter said:


> its still a Vauxhall which ever way you look at it.


 :roll: No it's not, it's a Holden :wink: 



GaryC said:


> How about just getting the Real Thing?


I don't think I could drive about in something so extravagent as a Corvette, and the steering wheel is on the wrong side. Now if I was living in the States, may be. Part of the appeal of the Monaro for me is its understated q-car styling.


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

And every journalist who has driven it has loved it, many comparing it directly with the M5, which is praise indeed. It seems awesomely good value if you can live with the mpg.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

teucer2000 said:


> And every journalist who has driven it has loved it, many comparing it directly with the M5, which is praise indeed. It seems awesomely good value if you can live with the mpg.


On www.hsvdriversclub.co.uk I've heard quotes of 28 mpg on continental runs, and for Â£1500 Linden Special vehicles can upgrade the genIII alu V8 to 370 bhp. This is bhp value for money 8)

The silver/black monaro interior reminds me of my TT - I like it.

I have a test drive on Monday afternoon


----------

